# H-E-L-P Anyone know how to raise an orphan deer



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - my neighbor just called me in a panic and I am sure I know what I am going to have to do - but wanted opinions.

She had a baby deer born in her yard this morning. Needless to say the land surveyors came out today and totally disturbed the area.... then my friend being the nature nut she is - went out and started taking pics of the fawn.

Now mom will not go near the fawn, she is calling for it, but will not go near it - the fawn will not stand - has not all day. She said that it is holding its head up - but she has never seen it up or mom anywhere close enough to nurse.

I told her that once I get home I will come right down and see what I can see..... 

Part of me says leave the baby that once everyone is "away" for a while hopefully mom will come take it away - but then the other part of me says that the baby needs to eat and is going to die.

This is so hard. I have the means to keep it contained and have milk replacer - but with the weather so weird this year - we have already lost alot of our wild herd - what would you all do?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If the doe stays visible then she obviously is just scared to come get it....leave it til dark undisturbed, she'll either come for it or abandon it...only then would I attemt to bottle it..goat milk preferably.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

give it till tomorrow. The instinct of mom is saying DON"T expose the baby. Obviously you all know it is there but she will coem and get it once everyone leaves the area.

Tell her to keep the yard dark (no lights) and dont' go out to check on it every hour. THe mom needs ot know it is safe to retrieve her baby.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto the other two posts by liz and stacey- also, if you do feel the need to intervene, you must be a licensed wildlife rehabilitator to raise the fawn.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there are some states that let you raise fawns -- there are even deer farms.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Several years ago a friend had the same type thing happen other then we saw the fawn out there and we never saw the mom anywhere, After the baby was there the next day we call the department of wildlife. By the time they go out there the baby was gone with mom.

How are things wit hit today? I say leave it. Let nature take its course.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I got home last night and hubby refused to let me go down there (he said we don't need to get involved and let nature take its course). Anyway, the crows started attacking the baby and so mom came out and was trying to protect the little one.

Then I got another message that the baby was trying to get up but couldn't. I am wondering if it received a broken leg during birth or something.

Then came the coyotes. We could hear them coming down the hills. They were sooooo close. I told my neighbor to call Idaho Fish and Wildlife and of course they were closed. So she then called the sherriff department who told this 70 year old German lady - it is not an endangered specie, so let nature take its course - and that she can call IF&W in the morning if it was still there and alive. My friend was in tears when she left this message.

I haven't talked to her today - I am afraid to find out. I know that she will be upset with me - but that is / was the last thing I needed was a fawn to deal with also..... aghhh - I will let you all know.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, I just now found this post. What happened? I suppose its bad news. Hubby and sons spent the better part of a day trying to figure out which of my kids was dead...they found parts of a fresh carcass out in the back in the woods. Didn't want to tell me about it, thinking it was a kid. Finally, one son said "Mom, go count your goats", so I did and I wasn't missing any. Then they told me why they were so curious, I went to check and it was a fawn. Too bad, but I think it was stillborn. 

But, I agree that I would have left it for the mother, but, I wouldn't have a stupid crow kill it. If mom didn't retrieve it that night, I would have intervened.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well the day after the fawn was discovered, it was outside , pretty much in the same spot with mom circling and calling. I told my neighbor to call Fish and Wildlife again now that they were open. If they could get an answer, then I gave the name of a vet locally that does wildlife.

Anyway, I learned some really cool things. 

F&W told her that this is normal for the first couple weeks that the fawn will not get up and move around. They also told her that if he has his head up that is good and mom only nurses 2-3 times a day. To me this was so weird to hear - not like a typical sheep or goat.

I will let you know if I hear anything more.

Allison


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

What ever happened with the fawn ?

I bottle raised a few fawns for some local deer farmers. From birth to weanling.

I'm suprised at what F&W said ... the fawns here are up and around alot, unless they're sickly. It doesn't take them 2 weeks to get up and around ! And mom nurses more than 2-3 times per day to ! I'm really confused why F&W would say that stuff :scratch:

Anyway, just curious how things turned out.

Wanna see the fawns I brought up ? http://juliesfawnnursery.tripod.com 
I still get to visit "Baby Doll" ... she lives on my aunt & uncle's deer farm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm suprised at what F&W said ... the fawns here are up and around alot, unless they're sickly.


I agree ......Julie.........I don't understand why they said that,,, animals in the wild HAVE TO ..............IT IS A MUST get up right away or they will be prey .............it is nature, but something isn't right, if that baby is still not up ...................... :shrug:

I do agree with everyone........... to let nature take it's course,but this is not sounding quite right????? :tears:


----------

